

Secret Fears of the Super-Rich - theunixbeard
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2011/04/secret-fears-of-the-super-rich/308419/

======
theunixbeard
I saw this article mentioned in the "Snapchat Spurned $3 Billion Acquisition
Offer from Facebook" thread and thought it was interesting.

